# 750-889, Datenlogger: Tag felhlt in CSV; channels.visu von Masterfolie verschattet



## tomrey (10 Mai 2019)

Hi all, nach erfolgreicher Implementierung von Datenlogger und Plotter bleiben 2 Probleme:
1. Wenn ich den Logger im Datentyp bDtype=1=Standard betreibe, passt die CSV.


Wenn ich bei ansonsten gleichem .prg bDtype=3 für den Plotter einstelle, fehlt das Datum und Stunde in der CSV, es werden lediglich Minuten und Sekunden angegeben. Beim Wert (Temp.) fehlt die Dezimale.


Was mache ich falsch? Habe bereits versucht vor dem Start per FTP die Dateien zu löschen, keine Änderung.

2. Die Logger- und Channe_VISU habe ich ohne Masterfolie in meine Visu eingebunden.
Wenn ich nun aus der Loger_VISU die Channel_VISU aus firefox oder der Wago-Java-stand-alone-Visu aufrufe, erscheint eine verschobene/geschrumpfte Masterfolie, die die Channel_VISU z.T. verschattet.
(Die Butons auf dem "Masterkrüppel" funktionieren!). 



In Codesys werden die Visus korrekt angezeigt.
Im Batch-Fenster der stand-alone Visu erscheinen Fehlermeldungen:

```
D:\7-sps\90-wago\0-wago-sw\1-wago-webvisu\WebvisuUpdateJVM-7u51>"C:\Program File
s\Java\jre1.8.0_211\bin\java" -classpath .;"C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_211\l
ib\rt.jar";minml.jar;webvisu.jar webvisu.WebVisuFrame
Applet initialised
Version = V2.3.9.48
STARTVISU = PLC_VISU
UPDATETIME = 200
USECURRENTVISU = FALSE
USEFIXSOCKETCONNECTION = FALSE
AUTORELOAD = FALSE
FORCEDLOAD =
USEURLCONNECTION = TRUE
KEYPADINDIALOGS = false
KEYBOARDUSAGEFROMDIALOGS = false
PLCSTATEINTERVAL = 2000
ALARMUPDATEBLOCKSIZE = 50
USETEXTAREAFORSTRINGVARIABLES = true
ADDWINDOWLISTENER = true
Use monitoring URL: http://192.168.1.81:-1
BESTFIT = false
COMPRESSEDFILES = true
Loading visualization plc_visu.xml
Loading visualization file plc_visu.xml
Loading visualization err_button.xml
Loading visualization file err_button.xml
Loading visualization err_button.xml
Loading visualization err_button.xml
Loading visualization err_button.xml
Loading visualization err_button.xml
Loading visualization err_button.xml
Loading visualization err_button.xml
Loading visualization schuko_nc.xml
Loading visualization file schuko_nc.xml
Loading visualization schuko_no.xml
Loading visualization file schuko_no.xml
Loading visualization schuko_no_tast.xml
Loading visualization file schuko_no_tast.xml
Loading visualization schuko_no.xml
Loading visualization schuko_no.xml
Loading visualization schuko_no.xml
Loading visualization master.xml
Loading visualization file master.xml
Loading visualization visugemeinsam.xml
Loading visualization file visugemeinsam.xml
Loading visualization visuhauptmenu.xml
Loading visualization file visuhauptmenu.xml
Applet startet
Method count 53
Loading visualization logger_visu.xml
Loading visualization file logger_visu.xml
Loading visualization logger_visu_basic.xml
Loading visualization file logger_visu_basic.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization file chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization master.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization chdisplay_visu.xml
Loading visualization master.xml
Loading visualization visuhauptmenu.xml
Loading visualization channel_visu.xml
Loading visualization file channel_visu.xml
Loading visualization channel_visu_basic.xml
Loading visualization file channel_visu_basic.xml
Loading visualization master.xml
java.lang.NullPointerException
        at webvisu.C.P.J(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.D.S(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.D.Z(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.A.F.A(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.WebVisu.A(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.C.i.C(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.F.A.endElement(Unknown Source)
        at uk.co.wilson.xml.MinML.parse(MinML.java:238)
        at webvisu.A.F.A(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.WebVisu.A(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.A.F$_G.A(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.A.F.e(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.A.F.A(Unknown Source)
        at webvisu.util.w.run(Unknown Source)
```
"Loading visualization master.xml" obwohl das lt. Visu-Konfig nicht sein soll???
Gegenüber dem Anwendungshinweis habe ich lediglich die Anzahl der Kanäle auf 1 reduziert.
Dank+Gruß


----------



## tomrey (11 Mai 2019)

Ergänzung:
In der Channel_VISU stimmt auch die Skalierung der x-Achse nicht: Obwohl alle 20 Wertezeilen gefüllt sind, beginnt die Kurve erst in der Mitte.
Die rechte Achsenbeschriftung der Y-Achse hat einen grünen Bereich, der nach meiner Logik den Bereich zwischen den Alarmgrenzen darstellen sollte - tut er nicht.
Mein Java speichert keine temp. Daten...
Grüße


----------



## tomrey (20 Mai 2019)

push...
habe noch keine Lösung für die Visu ohne Masterfolie... 
Leider so unbrauchbar für mich.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (23 Mai 2019)

Hallo tomrey,

du kannst gerne den Wago Support unter der unten stehenden Telefonnummer oder E-Mail Adresse kontaktieren.


----------



## tomrey (27 Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank Wago, mit der neuen lib funktioniert es jetz wie es soll!


----------

